# Anyone in a local poultry/chicken club?



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

I've never really heard of them before, anyone belong to a local poultry/chicken club?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i havent heard of any in my area.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't believe there is one. I have educated people about owning chickens though.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Never heard of one. Maybe a local co-op?


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Well like Austin has one:

http://www.meetup.com/AustinBackyardPoultry/messages/boards/


----------



## Marengoite (Jul 11, 2012)

Does 4-H count? About half the kids in our club raise chickens and/or turkeys.


----------



## Homegirl (Aug 6, 2012)

We have one here in Asheville, NC, Asheville City Chickens. WE get together once a month, have guest speakers and share info with old and new chickeners alike.


----------



## viktimh (Jul 18, 2012)

I was just thinking the same thing plus how do I find my local 4h?


----------



## crossbonesdennis (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm not a member but I went to a show hosted by this group. http://illmobantamclub.org/


----------



## crossbonesdennis (Jul 12, 2012)

Here's a couple of links for chicken shows.

http://www.browneggblueegg.com/Shows.html

http://www.metzerfarms.com/CalendarofEvents.cfm?CustID=63429

If there's a show near you, It's a great place to find out about local clubs.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

There was one advertised at the fur & feather swap I go to in Trenary, MI. Never get a chance to check it out though. Too focused on all the animals there to see. I'm like a kid in a candy store with no attention span.  I was never like this until I got my day old baby chicks 2 1/2 yrs ago. After that, I became a chicken nut!


----------



## berniceannab (Aug 15, 2012)

we dont do 4-H or anything, even tho it is avail here. i do belong to a yahoo group that is fabulous! Mi_Poultry_Lovers. I have learn a LOT from them and gotten a LOT of chickens from them.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Anybody know where one is in southern Alabama?


----------



## BigECart (Jul 12, 2012)

I've seen Carter's Legacy Farms post about chicken swaps on their Facebook page. They are in S. Alabama.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm a big fan of Carter's Legacy. And I go once a month to their swaps.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

There are a few "local" clubs including 4H for the kids as well as breed clubs that operate local chapters. Here in Ohio we have a number of "local" clubs including some that are focused on "city chickens" and the BEST way to find them is to contact your county 4H extension they can often point you in the right direction! Some breed clubs are putting together local chapters, too. The American Buckeye Club which currently has over 200 members nationwide is trying to form several local chapters. Right now we are focusing on the Pacific Northwest (WA, OR, ID, Northern CA) and the Southeast (VA, NC, SC & FL) and a few other regions around the USA. We are alsways looking for folks who want to breed and raise Buckeyes or who are currently doing so and encourage folks to check out our website or join our facebook group! http://www.facebook.com/groups/126598094076064/


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Dec 12, 2012)

I have recently started a group called the *Eastern Ohio Poultry Association*.

I am looking for more poultry enthusiasts to join so that we can share in this endeavor and encourage people just starting out in this wonderful experience as well as to learn new things together.

Be sure to *like* the Eastern Ohio Poultry Association for a chance to win a *free book*! 
https://www.facebook.com/EasternOhioPoultryAssociation

If you would like to become a member of the Eastern Ohio Poultry Association, email me at: [email protected].


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

Here in Alberta [Canada] there is the Prairie Ornamental Avicultural Organization [POPWA] that not only is a club but also has two regular sales each year [spring and fall.] The sales are really good as the sellers are club members but anyone can go to their sale.

Also in Alberta is the Canadian Heritage Breeds [CHB] which is about heritage livestock. The club has a large poultry group to it. They put on several seminars each year and breed displays all over the province. The club is also puts on the Alberta Provincial poultry show in every year in Novemember.

There is also the North Central Alberta Poultry Association [NCAPA] that is a club that puts on a show every year in February.

I'm a member of the CHB.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

I'd like to hear more about the "benefits" of joining various poultry clubs....I see so many that are charging membership dues of $15 or $20 (some are higher) and they seem to ONLY offer a "quarterly" news letter?!?! The American Buckeye Club does NOT charge any dues, we provide a FREE listing in the Buckeye Breeder Directory, maintain a website/blog with extensive information about the breed and the SoP, maintain a Facebook and Yahoo Group with even more detailed historic information about the breed and give members plenty of opportunity to communicate thru these venues. In addition, the ABC is a member of the American Poultry Association (APA) and attend a number of poultry shows each year plus have an annual meet here in Ohio. What more can poultry clubs do for their members....we are ALWAYS looking for ways to improve!!!

Thanks in advance for any feedback you might have.....


----------



## Swig (Feb 11, 2013)

Any clubs in the Tulsa, OK area?


----------

